# landing nets



## jfish87 (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm not sure if there's a thread for this, i'm just interested to know what kinds of landing nets everyone uses on their yak?


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

occy said:


> A modified Rays Outdoors $10 special job does the trick for me. Medium size (400mm across), short handle (400mm), aluminium frame, with fine 10mm mesh. It's tethered to the yak with some bungy cord on a snap hook, but as I've filled the frame with expanding foam it floats anyway. It's important that whatever type you decide on you go for a low impact mesh (mine is plastic coated) which will hopefully reduce injuries to the fish, and cut down on lure snags.


I've gone only for large mesh, to make it easier to untangle trebles. Any other thoughts?


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

The Berkley kayak net is great as it has a silicon netting so helps prevent hooks getting tangled 










$26.40 from C.H Smith Marine http://www.chsmith.com.au/Products/Berk ... k-Net.html


----------



## damo83 (Apr 27, 2011)

I've got one made by 'The Net Factory' (Jarvis Walker) and its similiar to the Environets with a combination of mesh and solid material in the scoop... its about 30x40cm and from memory I only paid around $20. I did need to cut the handle down as it was a little long.


----------



## cobeking (Mar 29, 2010)

Buff said:


> The Berkley kayak net is great as it has a silicon netting so helps prevent hooks getting tangled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they are awesome,they may be dearer but in the long run it works out cheaper with me anyway because i used to straiten every second treble if i had i good bream or flattty in the net


----------



## Bream2nv (Jun 19, 2011)

Buff said:


> The Berkley kayak net is great as it has a silicon netting so helps prevent hooks getting tangled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Iv'e got one of these nets, they are a great size for bream and other small species but if you hook onto a decent flatty you wont be able to net it as its to small.


----------



## HardYakker (Feb 7, 2009)

I've got a environet, which works great for me although some AKFFers have pointed out it can act as a sail. I haven't had that problem as I dont store it in a fish holder but lay it flat. I also looked at those Berkley nets but they did look a bit small and when I have a flattie on my lap I dont want him jumping out :shock:


----------



## Rapala01 (Jul 17, 2011)

I had a Big W cheapy that was great for whiting and flathead, but it got minced when I had to use it for a mackerel and the trebles were horribly tangled. The Berkly net looks good and the environets are also the way to go.


----------



## wrasseman (Jul 28, 2006)

Buff said:


> The Berkley kayak net is great as it has a silicon netting so helps prevent hooks getting tangled
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great nets, I had one that I killed the mesh on lifting 20kg+ of salmon and got free replacement despite the inherent abuse I inflicted on it . Pretty sure there wouldn't have been a problem with the weight alone, just that small fish with that much weight behind them were able to get noses ino the mesh and break it. Shouldn't ever happen lifting individual fish.


----------

